# My hatred for the Sacramento Kings



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon my girlfriend asked me if i'm interested in going to her cousins bday party....... i thought about it and decided to go.

I got dressed and picked her up, since i'm a hardcore Laker fan I decided to wear my blue/white Kobe Bryant Jersey but when i walked through the doors of her cousins house everyone, including my Girlfriend were wearing Sacramento Kings attire... Hats and Jerseys.

Needless to say i did not get a good welcome when i walked in, i felt like i was in Arco arena yesterday and had a terrible time talking to all these old filipino's talk about the Kings and how bad the Lakers are going to get it this year... i didn't want to say anything in disrespect.

to make it worse the Kings won yesterday and i seriously got it from them.... so much Laker dissing was to much for me, i decided to just go home and watch the Nuggets get pounded.

I hope the Lakers destroy the Spurs and play against the Kings if they make it that far.... that would just make my day.









I hate the Kings with a passion, they are like ants... you get rid of them but they keep coming back.... after 4 years of being eliminated in the playoffs i would've thought they'd atleast give up.

Kings will fall again, mark my words.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Yesterday afternoon my girlfriend asked me if i'm interested in going to her cousins bday party....... i thought about it and decided to go.
> 
> I got dressed and picked her up, since i'm a hardcore Laker fan I decided to wear my blue/white Kobe Bryant Jersey but when i walked through the doors of her cousins house everyone, including my Girlfriend were wearing Sacramento Kings attire... Hats and Jerseys.
> 
> ...
























the kings............No offense sichlid :laugh:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Alan, you are preaching to the choir my man. The deep and abiding hatred of the Kings runs deep in the heart of every Laker fan. From Vlade blowing kisses, to Bibby doing his stupid side-stepping down the court after a basic jump shot, all the way to Chris Webber crying about how the media ruined his chances with Tyra Banks, even the very area itself leaves a taste of disgust in the mouth that can only be assuaged by the unpitied and unadulterated destruction of the Kings.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my gf and i constantly argue over these two teams..... i'm quiet when the kings lose but when the lakers lose i hear everything!! thank god were both SF 49er fans because i don't think i can hear more of her nagging and dissing during football and basketball season.

Lakers #1.... that's all i gotta say.

Kings pick up Laker trash: (Christie, Divac and Peeler)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers tonight... game 2 vs. Houston.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd be worrying too if my team struggled to break 70 and managed to only win by 1 point. Houston has there damn number and Shaq looks like a penguin next to Yao. Tonight, the Lakers will fall and please quit whining! All I hear is...
















Don't hate on Sactown! Its not our fault the Lakers FUCKIN' SUCK!!!


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Got to admit, I like the Kings this year. It's about time Webber got some jewelry.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I bring with me a gift to you Lakers' fans...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> I can't hate the Kings because my Girlfriend won't give me none.


You have no choice but to LOVE the Kings :laugh:

Craig, no offense taken man.....believe me I here it almost everyday down here. Times like these I miss living out in the bay :laugh:

The Lakers are definately struggling against the Rockets but should move on to the next round where they'll get POUNDED by the Spurs. Sorry Allen but your gf's relatives are right. The Lakers better get their fishing poles ready :laugh:

Larry, as usual


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers pounded the Rockets tonight.... i hope you guys lose tomorrow.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Lakers pounded the Rockets tonight.... i hope you guys lose tomorrow.


 The only time we're gonna lose is if we go up against Shaq in a pie-eatin' contest there Allen.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers pounded the Rockets tonight.... i hope you guys lose tomorrow.
> ...


 funny, you guys always lose to the lakers in the post season.... it's part of the Kings tradition now isn't it?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess we won't be seeing you guys this year then cause if I remember it correctly, LA getting stopped by San Antonio has already started up.








LAKERS


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I guess we won't be seeing you guys this year then cause if I remember it correctly, LA getting stopped by San Antonio has already started up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lakers should be fine against the Spurs... you should be worried about the T'Wolves.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

And don't count Dallas out yet, they did knock you guys out last year. Though they are an awful road team, they are lights out at home. Going back to Dallas maybe just what they need to get the fire lit. Should make for a great series.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Minnesota has bigger things on there hands, like getting out of the First Round. I can see it already, balloons and confetti. How gay could it possibly get in Minnesota if that happens? I'll be watching 30 minute meals w/ Rachel Ray instead.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Dallas is crap... i'm sure the kings have that series won.

i'll give credit where it's due..... Kings have better Defense than ALLAS


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I want Minnesota to get out of the first round that way the Kings can prove to the world that their #1 seed was practically handed to them.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Detroit all the way!!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

siclids said:


> I want Minnesota to get out of the first round that way the Kings can prove to the world that their #1 seed was practically handed to them.


 HAHA! THAT WON'T HAPPEN BRO!

T-WOLVES ALL THE WAY!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > I want Minnesota to get out of the first round that way the Kings can prove to the world that their #1 seed was practically handed to them.
> ...


 i bet you there will be a parade for Minnesota once they get past the first round.









and i do believe the kings can take them down.... it will probably go to 7.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers pounded the Rockets tonight.... i hope you guys lose tomorrow.
> ...


 Larrry once again you have made my tummy hurt


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i bet you there will be a parade for Minnesota once they get past the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A parade









But Kings taking down the Wolves...









How bout a little wager allen


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i bet you there will be a parade for Minnesota once they get past the first round.:nod:
> ...


Make a bet with Losts0ul, i'm not a fan of either team... Lakers can take down whichever ever team that wins that series anyways.

Larry and I already have a bet going... whoever loses there series first has to change there avatar to the rival team.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aren't you from SoCal channa? I see your at the bandwagon stop waiting for it to come by huh.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 The only team the Lakers can take down starts with a "C" and ends with "lippers". Lakers just ain't in our league this year Allen. Even on our worst day, LA can't touch us. I'm sorry to say but your pulling dead weight in Karl Malone.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

he had a good game yesterday.....

17 pts, 8 boards and 4 assists.

He also brings Passing and Defense to the team... .something Robert Horry never did.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> The only team the Lakers can take down starts with a "C" and ends with "lippers".


















F'in Funny


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> he had a good game yesterday.....
> 
> 17 pts, 8 boards and 4 assists.
> 
> He also brings Passing and Defense to the team... .something Robert Horry never did.










So now we hate on Horry eh Allen? Were we not the ones cheering and screaming and raising "Horry for Mayor" signs when he hit that lucky shot? HmMm???


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > he had a good game yesterday.....
> ...


 i'm not bad mouthing horry, i think he's a great player.... i'm just comparing apples and oranges basically.

karl malone has better defense and passing ability.... he also motivates the Players on the squad... Horry was an offensive minded PF, he could not consistently guard the Elite power forwards in the western conference. He did however have range in his shot but i'll take defense and passing contributions over a offensive minded PF anyday.... we have shaq for that.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How do you compare apples and oranges Allen?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Aren't you from SoCal channa? I see your at the bandwagon stop waiting for it to come by huh.


 Me being from SOCAL... yes.

So what does that entail?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you from SoCal channa? I see your at the bandwagon stop waiting for it to come by huh.
> ...


That your a Timberwolve Fan :rasp:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you from SoCal channa? I see your at the bandwagon stop waiting for it to come by huh.
> ...


 I smell something fishy and it sure as hell ain't coming from in between that old lady's legs, thats all.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Veteran Leadership and Playoff Experience will prevail in this years post season.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 So I guess everyone from SOCAL is a T-Wolve fan then eh?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Veteran Leadership and Playoff Experience will prevail in this years post season.


 But thats every post season allen....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

why are you a t'pup fan?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 Let me guess you were rooting for them the whole season right?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> why are you a t'pup fan?


 good question allen...









let me think about it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 Im a Laker Fan but KG kick's Ass, the lakers should trade . d-fish and luke and some other player for him ......like malone or someone


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 not possible... lakers will need to get rid of shaq to get Garnett's 125 million dollar contract. i would say that's a good trade off.... but it will never happen.

if kobe leaves it could be possible but it highly depends on if Garnett is willing to take a pay cut.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Not really...

I was originally rooting for the magics but they went to hell. I'm a T-mac fan.










The only other team that I find defensively and offensively solid are the T-Wolves!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Im a Laker Fan but KG kick's Ass, the lakers should trade .










most definitely!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 Dr. Buss can pay all of it








f the rapist .....but he got skills


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

don't hop on the band wagon Frank... the Magic are trash and T-Mac's attitude stinks.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

what happen to my clippers? maybe they took their time off this playoff season...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> the Magic are trash and T-Mac's attitude stinks.


He is right though :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> don't hop on the band wagon Frank... the Magic are trash and T-Mac's attitude stinks.


 the bangwagon???

T-mac is trash???? hahahahaha

I think the Fakers would win if they traded Kobe for T-mac.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> what happen to my clippers? maybe they took their time off this playoff season...


 They need a Point Guard.... since they have a #3 draft pick and a large amount of Cap Space i'm sure they can work something.

Sign Q to a big contract like Maggette and Brand.... you have 3 core guys right there, add a Point Guard and they will be fine.

Next year's another year for the clips... there roster right now is a laughing stock.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > the Magic are trash and T-Mac's attitude stinks.
> ...


 whose attitude isn't bad in the NBA???


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > what happen to my clippers? maybe they took their time off this playoff season...
> ...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Bring Mad Dog back :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > don't hop on the band wagon Frank... the Magic are trash and T-Mac's attitude stinks.
> ...


 i said the Magic are trash... they rank last in every category... says something.

i just said McGrady's attitude stinks, he's not's a team player. Since he wants to leave after next year he will probably sign with a more championship caliber team.... perhaps even the Spurs can sign him if they don't get kobe.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Mark Madsens :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

T'Hogg publicly criticized his team mates of being soft... when he was asked in the middle of the season if they will make the playoffs he said quote: "Your kidding right? im not Jordan, i can't make the impossible happen"

says something about his work ethic.... he's a great player but in the NBA you need to play as a team. i'll take Kobe over T'Hogg anyday.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> T'Hogg publicly criticized his team mates of being soft... when he was asked in the middle of the season if they will make the playoffs he said quote: "Your kidding right? im not Jordan, i can't make the impossible happen"
> 
> says something about his work ethic.... he's a great player but in the NBA you need to play as a team. i'll take Kobe over T'Hogg anyday.


 me too...
Kobe is a way Sicker player than T-hogg...plus whats up with his eyes


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > T'Hogg publicly criticized his team mates of being soft... when he was asked in the middle of the season if they will make the playoffs he said quote: "Your kidding right? im not Jordan, i can't make the impossible happen"
> ...


 he's cross eyed.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Yes, the magics as a team is trash.

How can he be a team player with such weak line-up? Put it this way... place Kobe in T-mac's shoe....


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> T'Hogg


 T-hogg??

Hmmm.. If I can remember Kobe was once a hogg too...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 i think he'd do better than 21-61









in a weak eastern conference to.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 The Spurs sare geting kobe ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > T'Hogg
> ...


 Kobe has a better FG Percentage and has 3 NBA Titlles and has consecutive playoff appearances throughout his career.

Kobe also averages more Assists and Steals.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Only championship caliber team that can afford Kobe.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> he's cross eyed.:nod:


A cross eyed...

T-mac seems to have a better overall stats in the 04 regular season then kobe...:nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:



> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 That would be crazy seeing him in a spurs uni


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

jK
i really dont like the clippers... i just pick the clippers avatar cause blueprint already pick the lakers avatar :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Kobes statistics:
2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 24.0 
RPG 5.5 
APG 5.1 
SPG 1.72 
BPG .43 
FG% .438 
FT% .852 
3P% .327 
MPG 37.6

T-mac's statistics:
2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 28.0 
RPG 6.0 
APG 5.5 
SPG 1.39 
BPG .63 
FG% .417 
FT% .796 
3P% .339 
MPG 39.9


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 he got you there allen


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hehe i was close.

i missed the Assists portion.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

who has better defense?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> who has better defense?:rasp:


considering his bpg and rpg is higher I would think t-mac's defense is better.

:laugh: 
:rasp:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lets just end this conversation cause both McGrady and Bryant are BALL HOGS!!! Plain and simple.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Lets just end this conversation cause both McGrady and Bryant are BALL HOGS!!! Plain and simple.


 if you guys lose tonight larry your going to hear it from me.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Lets just end this conversation cause both McGrady and Bryant are BALL HOGS!!! Plain and simple.


 i like the sound of that


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just end this conversation cause both McGrady and Bryant are BALL HOGS!!! Plain and simple.:nod:
> ...


 No problem bro, theres always Games, 3-4-and 5 to look forward to.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I can understand T-mac's frustration over the season. I'd be pissed off if I won the first game of the season then went on a crazy losing streak. He has no supporting cast unlike Koba and thats the difference between the two. I don't blame him for lashing out at his teamates during the middle of the season, I just don't think he should have done it in public. A team leader lets his teamates know that it time to turn up the intensity.

Allen, we won't lose tonight


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Lets just end this conversation cause both McGrady and Bryant are BALL HOGS!!! Plain and simple.


 You said it!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

those Kings avatars make me wanna puke.... the only Kings i know are these Kings:










damn...... i'm getting bashed by Everybody today.... including my own freaking girlfriend.










maybe i should turn to the darkside and become a Kings fan too.....







no freaking way.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> Allen, we won't lose tonight


 They better not


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You better turn to the Darkside before you end up GF-less Allen.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> You better turn to the Darkside before you end up GF-less Allen.


 eh.... we've been together forever and it's times like these i keep my mouth shut.... no point arguing over her because she will win it hands down.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes Allen, "Do it.....just do it!!!!!"









Your gf rocks man







My gf and her whole family are Laker's fans. That's what happens when you move the clippers out of SD


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Sac - 2 Mavs - ZERO


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

friggin Don Nelson. That was his designed play? Have Finely try to take it the hoop single handedly? Glad to see he's earning his money, @#4!







.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow those last play by the mavs was pretty darn shitty
i like jamison cuz hes one heck of a player and DOESNT complain !!
go kings lakers sux


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

tis a sad day when the Kings win.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

they barely squeaked by last night , I seriously thought they were gonna lose , but seeing Mark cubans face when they lose is priceless...........
F' mark cuban


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Mike Bibby was clutch in the 4th yesterday.... good game, i was surprised the overall score was relativley low.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Mike Bibby was clutch in the 4th yesterday.... good game, i was surprised the overall score was relativley low.


 hell yeah he was , but that dude is way ugly ..
did you see the interview after the game , he has the t-hogg syndrome with the eyes


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, well, well...lookie what we have here. Great win eh gents? That place was rockin' last night, especially when Brad made that shot.







I felt like a Cameron Crazie for a moment there. Too bad my buzz wore off by the start of the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Well, well, well...lookie what we have here. Great win eh gents? That place was rockin' last night, especially when Brad made that shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 last night was a good game ,.........
you were probably having a heartattack for a minute there when they were down by 5 and then that dude hit the 3 and it was all over from there

Micheal Finley choked bad last night ..he could have won it for them


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

When was the last time Finley didn't choke?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Remember, Dallas is the best Home team in the League (35-5).


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> When was the last time Finley didn't choke?


 Finley is crap.... if you let Stojakovic block your shot i really don't know what to say....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time Finley didn't choke?
> ...


pedro didnt even block it , Finley let it fly out of his hands .........

choke artist


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 i thought his name was Peja?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You guys quit worrying about us (I know the fear of playing us this year in the Playoffs runs through every LA Lakers fans body). You worry about them Houston Rockets and Yao and we'll worry about playing Dallas in Little to NO D.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> You guys quit worrying about us (I know the fear of playing us this year in the Playoffs runs through every LA Lakers fans body). You worry about them Houston Rockets and Yao and we'll worry about playing Dallas in Little to NO D.


 hahaha i'm not worried at all.... i'm sure the Rockets will be swept this series.

you guys need to worry about the T'Wolves.... they had you guys 3-1.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

By the looks of things around here, guess who's back Allen!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> seeing Mark cubans face when they lose is priceless...........


Priceless indeed. Money sure isnt buying him happiness or at least an NBA championship :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

btw i didn't see you on TV last night....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Yeah something like that







.(.Spelling B champ)

LAKERS WILL DECIMEATE ALL INCLUDING THE queens


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> btw i didn't see you on TV last night....


 My buzz wore off by the start of the 2nd Quarter, sorry.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 You like yours Geryis don't you Craig?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my GF is dragging me to Arco next season...... you think i should wear my Laker jersey?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 They will bite you , if you try to get them


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> my GF is dragging me to Arco next season...... you think i should wear my Laker jersey?:laugh:


I would :laugh:









"Which one'?????

The Blue One


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> my GF is dragging me to Arco next season...... you think i should wear my Laker jersey?


 You remember that Philadelphia Flyers picture that was posted the other day in that thread Allen? Just think "Fat Guy".


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

probably my yellow one so everyone can see it more clearly.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> probably my yellow one so everyone can see it more clearly.


 I would get a kings jersey and spray paint it to match the lakers colors and wear that one or get one and cross the queens name out ,
something like that


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd come right to Staples and burn a Lakers jersey for you guys if you want. Kobe or Shaq?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my gf has a grip of kings jerseys..... it's sad.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> my gf has a grip of kings jerseys..... it's sad.


 She has fine taste, thats all.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I'd come right to Staples and burn a Lakers jersey for you guys if you want. Kobe or Shaq?


 i'll take you to staples one day Larry, it's a great place and you get to meet a ton of celebrities and rich people.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd come right to Staples and burn a Lakers jersey for you guys if you want. Kobe or Shaq?
> ...


 Oh, I've been to Staples already Allem. How can I not forget Homeless Craig? Uh, I meant Carl.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


how did my name get involved in this















Karl malone sucks too, but not as bad as the queens


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Sorry Craig, typo.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

If I were a Laker's fan I'd really be afraid of the Spurs :laugh:

Allen go ahead and were your Laker's jersey to arco. Just be extra careful when you go to the restroom :laugh: It'll be like wearing an opponents jersey to a raiders game :laugh:

I feel bad for Payton and Malone right about now. They take a huge paycut in the hopes of getting a ring which we all know WON"T HAPPEN :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers are favorites in winning the championship.... what have they done to prove to you guys they aren't a championship caliber team? they are 2-0 in the series as well as all the other teams in the west.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The Lakers remind me of the Yankees last year. All-star cast with nothing to show for after the spurs finish them off.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> The Lakers remind me of the Yankees last year. All-star cast with nothing to show for after the spurs finish them off.


 Lakers will win it again.... Kings came away with a lucky win last night.

My point of view.... Don Nelson's a good coach but his philosphy during clutch time is horendous.... i analyzed the last play, the Sacramento defense was playing a Zone type defense in which they utilize a lot, only when they play the Lakers they tend to do more man coverage.

Dallas ran an Isolation play for Finley, among all the players on that Roster nelson chose Finley to take the shot.... WHY!??! he's cold, should've given it to the man with the hot hand Nowitzski.... hopefully the Mavs can come up with a home stand and take it back to sac and get one.

Lakers rule All.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Nelly just threw in the towel, he knew his team was no match









Lakers will fall in Houston this friday









Uh oh, Allen has a new sig hahahahahha







That's all it is, nothing more than a stupid sign made by some insecure Laker fan


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Nelly just threw in the towel, he knew his team was no match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahaha it is true though.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Gotta go to school now, we'll talk more later


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Kings came away with a lucky win last night.


 Damm Skippy....luck


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Kings came away with a lucky win last night.
> ...


 I know we aren't talking about "LUCK" here girls. Remember that 72-71 affair last Saturday?









All I wanna know is why the Lakers, everytime they lose, complain about the officiating when if you close examine there games, they get all the calls. Watch, when they LOSE (and they will) in Houston this coming Friday, the real Queen Bitches will come out.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

can we all get along









its doesnt matter who team is better but does matter which team have more championship rings







to show for it.

go clippers :laugh:


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Kobe will be someone else's queen once he gets locked up


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

siclids said:


> Kobe will be someone else's queen once he gets locked up :laugh:


true


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry, no medical records for you Kobe!!!!!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

siclids said:


> Kobe will be someone else's queen once he gets locked up :laugh:


 Kobe's gonna be BUBBA's bitch.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

if he does go in the pin

aleast he can kick it w/ Martha Stewart tho


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> aleast he can kick it w/ Martha Stewart tho


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

read my banner... that's all i have to say.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The banner doesn't bother me one bit







I hear it all the time from all the faker fans down here


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> The banner doesn't bother me one bit :laugh: I hear it all the time from all the faker fans down here :nod:


 well duhhhhh you are in LA territory.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I would look at the season series and it'll show you who was who's bitch there Allen.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I would look at the season series and it'll show you who was who's bitch there Allen.


 Larry, will we ever get along?

it's all in good fun fellas, if you want me to take it down out of respect i'll do it.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Naw no need to take it down, whatever floats your boat man


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I would look at the season series and it'll show you who was who's bitch there Allen.
> ...










Allen, its all in good fun bro. I think you got your panties on TOO tight this time.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 hahaha good luck on Saturday... Dallas is strong at home.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Dallas's home record during the regular season means nothing in the playoffs.









We won't even break a sweat this saturday.









I'm already anticipating the series against the wolves since denver can't find their groove.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Looks like the spurs are going to sweep the grizzlies.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't know if its me or did my avatar magically revert back to my old one?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

still the same....


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

There we go.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The spurs/grizzlies matchup was good today and I actually thought they were gonna pull through with a win. They ran out of steam and the defending champs pulled out another win on the road.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Spurs vs. Lakers rd. 2: Lakers in 6.

Kings vs. T'Wolves rd. 2: Kings in 7.

You heard it from me folks, biggest drama filled Western Conference Finals.

Lakers in 7 so they win it at home for more drama.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe is my Bitch :rasp:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Spurs vs. Lakers rd. 2: Lakers in 6.
> 
> Kings vs. T'Wolves rd. 2: Kings in 7.
> 
> ...










Ludacris!!! Lakers over Spurs is like saying Memphis is gonna come back and take the series 4-3. I'll take that over the Lakers beating San Antonio in 6.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

There's no money with San Antonio winning the series, the NBA wants the lakers to win because that's where the money is at and believe me they'll do what it takes, i didn't even watch the rest of the playoffs last year because it was damn near unwatchable. The NBA will make its way with that series and will go into the Lakers favor.

C'mon Larry think.... NBA Championship games have skyrocketed ever since the Lakers have gone there 3 consecutive times besides last year. That's where the money is.

Unfortunatley sacramento doesn't bring money in... neither does SA or MN.









you need to think of it from a business mans perspective.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

NBA Finals ratings has gone down lately (due to weak matchups involving the Lakers). I don't recall the last time I even watched one. The only time during the Playoffs that the ratings were high has been when Sacramento was on TV, so that speaks volumes.







Just admit it, people wanna see a better brand of ball, because of slow and inconsistent ball movement. And I don't think the people wanna hear "_Bryant with the ball, dribble penetration...ah, he was fouled on the play!_" Lakers basketball is just plain...BORING!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Laker basketball is way better than SACK basketball... the only reason why Sac gets ratings is because they play against historical franchise teams like the Lakers.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Laker basketball is way better than SACK basketball... the only reason why Sac gets ratings is because they play against historical franchise teams like the Lakers.


 Historically BORING...yes, that is correct. The Triangle Offense BLOWS!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Laker basketball is way better than SACK basketball... the only reason why Sac gets ratings is because they play against historical franchise teams like the Lakers.
> ...


 and so do the queens :rasp:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Lay off the Bio-Spira Craig.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 I know I have been drinking to much of that stuff lately :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Historically? do you remember the Lake show with Magic, Worthy and Cooper... dude, you mean to tell me that's BORING.... do you honestly know anything about basketball?

All the Kings do is play pick & roll offense and they set off the ball screens, i've been playing the game for years and weak teams play offense like that... when you have a marquee player Like kobe and shaq you utilize it... the Kings marquee player is i would say Webber... everybody else is okay and will probably fail anywhere if it weren't for Adelman's system in which i really like. How good were Christie and Bibby outside of Sacramento?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Historically? do you remember the Lake show with Magic, Worthy and Cooper... dude, you mean to tell me that's BORING.... do you honestly know anything about basketball?
> 
> All the Kings do is play pick & roll offense and they set off the ball screens, i've been playing the game for years and weak teams play offense like that... when you have a marquee player Like kobe and shaq you utilize it... the Kings marquee player is i would say Webber... everybody else is okay and will probably fail anywhere if it weren't for Adelman's system in which i really like. How good were Christie and Bibby outside of Sacramento?


 Doug christie wasnt good at all and bibby just came into his own recently ...
Showtime was the greatest ..........

And the kings have no Offense







They are very boring to watch , Its lucky the mavericks are making a game out of it .............


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You two Lakers nipple suckers quit dwelling on the past. This is 2004, not 1988.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Triangle Offense is complicated and when PJ was with the Bulls it was utilized the best, with Kobe and Shaq it is implemented a bit differently, it involves cuts and precision passing, you draw a double team and your leaving a man open for a cut on the baseline for a basket... that's how it's used best and shaq is a really good passer.

oh and for what it's worth the lakers haven't really ran the Triangle Offense much in this series since the Rockets use a Trap style zone defense, it's hard for shaq to move when the Defense collapse, hence the reason why Kobe is lighting it up. Lakers have been implementing a Isolation type Offense.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> You two Lakers nipple suckers quit dwelling on the past. This is 2004, not 1988.


:laugh:







:laugh:











> oh and for what it's worth the lakers haven't really ran the Triangle Offense much in this series since the Rockets use a Trap style zone defense, it's hard for shaq to move when the Defense collapse, hence the reason why Kobe is lighting it up. Lakers have been implementing a Isolation type Offense.


Dam will you be my coach Alllen


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> You two Lakers nipple suckers quit dwelling on the past. This is 2004, not 1988.


 but you said historically.... i just answered with historical facts.

what were the kings 5-7 years ago? after all those losing years they finally get good management and get it together.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

If you had $$$, then you'd be winning championships. Was Sacramento going around throwing money at all the "big" Free Agents like LA? I think not. Besides, they (as in the Lakers) don't win a championship last year and what do they do? They go out and get Malone and Payton and expects them to bring them a Championship this season. Which ain't gonna happen, but we'll see tonight when Yao goes postal on FAT-quille O'neal.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I've studied tape of the Kings offense and i use it with my team.... it's hard to duplicate the triangle offense since in my league nobody really double teams but Adelman's system is all about the Fundamentals.

The Adelman System, it is a real unique offense since every player knows there role on the floor. It's much like a set offense except there are lots of off ball movements and picks. The Kings always set picks and screens near the weak side baseline, it's hard for Defenders to guard a player coming off a screen from the weak side since the the space is occupied by the screener, Kings are lucky they have great shooters like Bibby and Stojakovic because if it were anybody else it wouldn't be as successful, it's considered a low percentage shot to most.

Transition Defense is key to playing the Kings.... without it any team would struggle.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

OMG...you peeps are crazy. Allen as you know i'm a big KINGS fan.and i really thought you were just playing around you being a laker fan. all i got to say is "GOOD LUCK"to both of our teams i hope they make it to the western finals. it's still to early to predict.as for my kings supporter: siclids,lostsoul916 and others we will "WILL" win this chamionship.and for my rapers fan :Blueprint,Mr. harley we will see you in the finals.........


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> If you had $$$, then you'd be winning championships. Was Sacramento going around throwing money at all the "big" Free Agents like LA? I think not. Besides, they (as in the Lakers) don't win a championship last year and what do they do? They go out and get Malone and Payton and expects them to bring them a Championship this season. Which ain't gonna happen, but we'll see tonight when Yao goes postal on FAT-quille O'neal.


 What have the Lakers done so far to warrant so much credit to the Rockets... the Lakers are still unbeaten in the post season.... this series is done and Van Gundy said himself that the Lakers are the team to Beat.

Worry about that #4 seed Larry, the T'Wolves are looking for a sweep and with no defense your team will fall.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the kings are what... 27th in the league for Team Defense?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> the kings are what... 27th in the league for Team Defense?


 I thought they were 28th ?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > If you had $$$, then you'd be winning championships. Was Sacramento going around throwing money at all the "big" Free Agents like LA? I think not. Besides, they (as in the Lakers) don't win a championship last year and what do they do? They go out and get Malone and Payton and expects them to bring them a Championship this season. Which ain't gonna happen, but we'll see tonight when Yao goes postal on FAT-quille O'neal.
> ...


 Minne-WHO?!? The only sweeping thats gonna happen is San Antonio over LA (if they make it that far). They haven't showed anything in there series with Houston to warrant anything. They only pull away at the end of the game to win it. Shaq can't do anything against Yao. I'm sorry Allen, but $$$ can't buy you a Championship, just ask George Steinberner.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > the kings are what... 27th in the league for Team Defense?
> ...


 Who's SECOND in scoring?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 That was one year for the yanks , they will win it this year ............

and anyways what are the kings doing ?
they barley skated by Dallas last game , if finley hadnt have choked and that guy made that 3 , the kings would be at 1-1 :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you can't outscore a Minnesota offense that plays real tough Defense.... i would definatley hold my breath with Minnesota.

the Lakers will win over San Antonio... the odds are with the Lakers and remember, the lakers waxed San Antonio 3-1 in the regular season series.

you guys on the other hand were picked apart by the t'wolves twice at arco.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Actually, we gave both those games away to Minnesota. There D didn't do a damn thing against us. We just missed shots and they got a few breaks. Plain and simple.

Besides Craig, how many times has Finley not choked?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh well, we'll just see what happens. This thread has dragged on for too long anyways. GOOD LUCK and we'll see if your there in the Finals.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Actually, we gave both those games away to Minnesota. There D didn't do a damn thing against us. We just missed shots and they got a few breaks. Plain and simple.
> 
> Besides Craig, how many times has Finley not choked?


 he is a choke artist homie


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

no clue why dumbass Nelson ran an isolation play for Finley who missed some crucial shots down the stretch. they should've ran a screen play for Nowitzski.. he had the hot hand. Even nash.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> no clue why dumbass Nelson ran an isolation play for Finley who missed some crucial shots down the stretch. they should've ran a screen play for Nowitzski.. he had the hot hand. Even nash.


 And all the so-called "experts" said Don Nelson was gonna *OUT-COACH* Rick Adelman. Who's lookin' like the BITCH now...STEVE KERR!!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow you guys got started real early with this. I thought this thread was actually gonna make it to page 2 hahahah.

The Spurs, being defending champs and all, have the momentum on their side to take out the Lakers. It's not going to be easy buy they will grind it out and take the series in 7 games over the Lakers.

The Kings, on the other hand, are already looking past Dallas. 1 win out of the 2 road games and the series is over. Game 5 will be played in Arco where we will finish them of in style, in front of our beloved fans









I'm not really a big fan of the triangle offense myself. You can really see it taking it toll on Gary and Karl..........

The kings offense is definately more exciting to watch and most nba analysts will agree. It's a fast pace and up and down the court style basketball very similar to Dallas which is why this is the most interesting matchup in the Western Conference. 2 of the highest scoring teams going at it.

You guys say that we barely got away from Dallas as if they are a horrible team. This is the #5 seed folks. The 4-5 seed matchup has always been close in the past with series always in favor of #5 but you know the Kings are always against all odds







The Lakers are playing the #7 seed, give me a break hahahah and you guys come up with a win by 1 POINT with 4 future hall of famers on the court, over a freakin 7 SEED









True Minnesota has great defense but when the series starts, you'll see that the Kings offense will stretch there D and allow some penetration into the paint. If the paint is congested there will always be someone waiting at the perimeter to shoot the ball.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Kings fans are hopeless.... i tell you it's like talking to a wall sometimes.

without the Kings i wouldn't even acknowledge Sacramento as a real city..... it's more of a Town or Village.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> Wow you guys got started real early with this. I thought this thread was actually gonna make it to page 2 hahahah.
> 
> The Spurs, being defending champs and all, have the momentum on their side to take out the Lakers. It's not going to be easy buy they will grind it out and take the series in 7 games over the Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Laker's Fans WORLDWIDE


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Laker's Fans WORLDWIDE


Paolo... i don't know what to say man.... i've given my complete analysis about the Kings and to me, this is something that lots of people agree with.

The Kings are *SOFT*, they lack Mental *Toughness* and they will always remain Chokers in the playoffs.

There's no hope rooting for a team that's destined to lose. Defense wins ball games and it's not something the Kings do.

Minnesota in 7 and im even giving credit to the kings on that... Garnett and Cassell will walk all over the Kings Defense.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

We'll see what happens and for future reference this is how the Laker's season is gonna end
















You all have fun talking about this, I'm off for Vegas


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > Laker's Fans WORLDWIDE
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The kings aren't that bad....they did win the pacific division once right? Its there hanging in their stadium in all its glory.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Garnett and Cassell will walk all over the Kings Defense.


 Garnett and Cassell will walk all over the West!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Garnett and Cassell will walk all over the Kings Defense.
> ...


 Are you a t'wolves fan? i thought you liked Orlando?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Garnett and Cassell will walk all over the Kings Defense.
> ...


 I don't know about walk all over but they definitely have a good chance, though people's perception of how good they are is a bit skewed by them playing the Nuggets.

Lakers/Wolves Western Finals


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Not a Orlando fan.

I'm a T-mac fan.

I'm a T-Wolves fan as well.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Lakers/Wolves Western Finals :nod:










Most indeed!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You Lakers fans need to quit dwelling on the past. Its not 2 years ago ladies, its 2004. You guys smoke and enhale this Laker crap and believe that after every season there will be a championship banner hanging in the rafters. There struggling to get by Houston (of all teams). If I was you guys, I'd get out that box of kleenex and have it close by, cause it'll come in handy pretty soon.

And get off the T-Wolves bandwagon for crying out loud channa. Your just on it til they get ousted, then you'll convert to Kingism.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > I want Minnesota to get out of the first round that way the Kings can prove to the world that their #1 seed was practically handed to them.
> ...


 too true, T-Wolves are the best! All the Way baby!!!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

okay the game is over, lakers lost







and this thread is open for lakers bashing


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Lakers played mediocre at best tonight. Injuries aside, the Lakers should be able to muster a better defensive performance than that. As long as well split in Houston I'm not worried.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

atleast we have championship banners hanging from our rafters.









i never said the Lakers would sweep the Rockets, i am pretty confident that the next game on sunday is a must win and will probably end in 5 in LA.

we'll see how the Kings handle the Mavs tomorrow.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> And get off the T-Wolves bandwagon for crying out loud channa. Your just on it til they get ousted, then you'll convert to Kingism.


 Never!

I will never convert to Kingism!

You'll see buddy, the T-Wolves will prevail!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

well, looks like both the Lakers and Kings lost on the road to texas teams.

on the bright side, the Kings were Blown Out 79-104.









today is a good day.:nod:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Mr. KQ says DITTO!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Denver is currently kicking the crap out of Minnesota right now.

56-67

Hopefully they can hold onto it.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I would like to see Minnesota come out that series red hot. . . so they can beat up on Cow town in case Dallas craps out.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

There goes them Lakers fans, yappin at the jaw. I see you guys weren't yappin last night.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

You know its a good day when both the Kings and T'Wolves get pounded.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> There goes them Lakers fans, yappin at the jaw. I see you guys weren't yappin last night.


 Its ok Larry, getting blown out and demolished doesn't mean the series is over.









it is however Embarassing.

same goes to the t'wolves.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Well see... wha ha happened was ... err ... they felt sorry for the Rockets... I mean geez... 1st time winning a playoff game in 5 years... I'd let them win, too...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Don't let the Rockets seeding a record hide the true talent of that team.

They have better Defense then Both Dallas and Sac, aslong as the Lakers come out and do what they gotta do tomorrow, everything should be fine.

All the favored teams lost except SA so i'm not going to say much.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How many points did the Lakers lose by again? I don't think you can call that a close game. EXCUSES! EXCUSES! Thats all I hear. They got taken out, but thats not something uncommon with the Lakers anyways.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

They lost by 11. basically 5 posessions in which the Lakers defense just fell apart towards the end.

I'll take 11 over 25!! Kings basically gave up and didn't bother, like i said, Kings are soft and they lack what all teams have "Toughness", if they showed more aggressiveness it might have been closer..

I don't complain nor do i dwell in the past because we both know which Franchise is better historically anyways so there's no point arguing about it.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lakers got worked. Quit trying to cover up for them. At least I'll come out and admit that we started out sluggish and got worked. 11 still counts as 25 cause the Lakers lost and what Lakers defense was there in that game. All I saw was Houston putting up wide open 3s the whole time.

If we lacked _toughness_ so much then explain how you guys got blown out of ARCO during your last trip here.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

You make a great point Larry, i believe the Lakers weren't focused last night just like the Kings weren't focused today. Obviously the Loss in Sacramento was a Loss, i won't make excuses, you guys won.... how about that pounding you guys recieved in Staples the last time? can you explain that?

Trust me, the Lakers will come out with a whole different intensity level in game 4, more energy and focus.

I'm coming up on my 4th year in the LA Bball League. I was recruited after spending 4 years with my High School helping the squad to back to back city titles..... trust me, when we play in the playoffs and we go on the road it's a whole different ball game, The crowd's not with you and the momentum is on the other team, toughness gets you through the hump and come away with a victory.

Have you ever played Competitive League Basketball Larry? when the pressure is on it's hard to make any shots, if your a veteran and playoff experienced teams will help lead the way.


----------

